# N. G. D. or should i say... N.T.S.E.A.G.D. ? ( 56k you're okay )



## Duraesu (Dec 26, 2008)

New Twelve-String Electric-Acoustic Guitar Day !


first of all, i dont know if i'm posting this in the right section... if not, please move it to the right one, and sorry! 

EDIT: thanks for the moving! =)


well, i was caught a bit off hand with this one... 3 days ago i was not thinking about loving a 12-string E.A. guitar so much... then my step brother and my mom gave me one. 

my first reaction -> 

my second reaction ->

my third reaction -> 

my fourth reaction -> 

my final reaction -> 


It was bought in second hand, looks like new! i could even say its in "mint condish"! but i think it needs a refret job... I dont know anything about it, except its a Maison, has 12 strings, its a electric-acoustic and its "Handcrafted Quality" according to the inner sticker thing... i'm waiting for Maison Guitars response to my e-mail, asking for info about it, i'm thinking about mahogany body and neck, rosewood fretboard, korean made (i'm kind of joking, its hard to guess the made in country lol)... 


enough of text, after re-string it with new strings, cleaning the fretboard here i present you the Maison EAR 344-12 !



















huge headstock, as usual... notice the gibbish type Maison logo haha





i really like these inlays and i dont know why





trying to capture the color when you see it in person





i caught my hellraiser flirting the Maison... "hey babe... wanna give me some chubby love? " haha







thank you for watching, i hope you all had a great Xmas eve and day and i sincerely wish you all a shreddin' new year  !


cheers!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 28, 2008)

hats quite a catch there 

Gotta love 12ers


----------



## Elysian (Dec 28, 2008)

i love how at first glance the logo looks sort of like the gibson logo


----------



## Lucky Seven (Dec 28, 2008)

Elysian said:


> i love how at first glance the logo looks sort of like the gibson logo



 That's the first thing I noticed.


----------



## eleven59 (Dec 28, 2008)

Cool  I love my 12-string. It's a lot of work re-stringing and keeping it in tune, but it's worth it for that godly sound


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jan 4, 2009)

Congrats! Thats a sweet looking guitar!


----------

